# Toys as a gift



## SeaStarIn (Mar 26, 2014)

Questions for the Ladies.
You thought about getting or being given a "Toy" as a gift?
Likes or dislikes preferences if any. Would you want something just for you alone or that you would enjoy together.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

It would really depend on your wife. I wouldn't like it because I am picky about what I want. If she has told you one that she would like then it would be easier but you might end up wasting your money if you get one she doesn't like. 

Maybe a "date" to a shop where you can have fun picking stuff out together?


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

SeaStarIn said:


> Questions for the Ladies.
> You thought about getting or being given a "Toy" as a gift?
> Likes or dislikes preferences if any. Would you want something just for you alone or that you would enjoy together.


That would completely depend on your wife, with what she likes/wants. 

For me, I don't like or use toys and would not be happy about my husband surprising me with one. I'm completely happy with our sex life right now and would rather discuss toys before bringing them into the mix.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

How many times did I suggested that kind of gift, and nothing. ...

I would love too!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I love it when he surprises me with a new toy once in awhile (along with other "just because" surprise gifts like flowers or whatever.)

But for special occasions--birthday, anniversary, holiday,--a sex toy isn't what I really want. I like it when I can tell he's put some thought into those gifts, or paid attention when I've mentioned things that I'd like to have.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Should be a "just because" gift, much like racy lingerie in my opinion.

One year, my spouse got me a mani/pedi for Valentine's Day and a cup-less corset for Mother's Day. I did like both gifts but thought the Mother's Day gift was inappropriate...


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

you can never go wrong with massage music and almond scented massage oil. 

After that...it depends on how well you really know her! Bullet vibrators are usually welcome by anyone.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We got remote control helicopters last Christmas and had a blast!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Re: Toys as a gift*



Married but Happy said:


> We got remote control helicopters last Christmas and had a blast!


I actually bought my spouse an RC helicopter for Christmas one year. Made me chuckle to shop for him and our son in the same aisle of Toys R Us.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

When I get a toy for my wife for say her birthday, it would always be secondary to another non sexual gift, shoes, clothes, jewelry, etc.
But the hitachi magic wand gets more use than any non sexual gift I ever got her.


----------



## Sapphire_Girl (Aug 22, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> How many times did I suggested that kind of gift, and nothing. ...


Then I would suggest, that instead of just waiting until he gets it, you spring into action, and get yourself the toy(s) you want. And later on, you can introduce it / them to your significant other... 

Because you know, some men feel a bit threatened by particular toys (shape), and others feel, they're not "good enough" anymore and see the toy as rival of some sort.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------

